# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  "Thenie te mencura popullore"gazmore.

## alket merolli

"Thenie te mencura popullore"gazmore.
   Psh-Gur gur,behen dy gure.

----------


## Gon!

Po erdhi deshira per te punuar ulu deri sa te kaloj.

----------


## Gon!

Qeni qe leh s'te ha...

----------


## Gon!

Qengji i mire i thith dy nena  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Serioze

Duaje atdheun si Donika Skënderbeun

----------


## Gon!

> Qengji i mire i thith dy nena


Me sakte:

Qingji urte thith dy nena, i 'trenti' gjithe kopene  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gon!

Trimi i mire me shoke shume

ose/dhe

Trimi i mire iku n'varreza

----------


## Serioze

Gur- gur bëhet mur, mur- mur bëhet kalaja, fjalë- fjalë bëhet belaja

----------


## Gon!

Trim i mire eshte edhe ai qe rri tere diten i pire  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gon!

Nuk bie rrufeja ne hitha...

----------


## Gon!

Dhelpra duket qe nga bishti...

----------


## alket merolli

Shef rushi kumbllen,dhe piqet molla.


(shef rrushi rrusin,dhe piqet)

----------


## RockStar

Halle halle kjo dynja halli hallit nuk i ngja.

----------


## Gon!

Genjeshtra eshte si qershia - me shoqe shume...

----------


## Serioze

Kush i hap varrin tjetrit, punon ke varrezat.

----------


## Gon!

Hekuri duhet rrahur sa eshte i nxehte...

----------


## Gon!

> *Kush i hap varrin tjetrit*, punon ke varrezat.


Do t'ia hap edhe vetes  :perqeshje:

----------


## Gon!

Kur mungon Luani,edhe Majmuni behet mbret...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## RockStar

Dashuria eshte mrekullia e botës , por martesa është e neveritshme ,sepse dashurisë atëherë I shtohet legjislacioni.

----------


## Gon!

Qfare ka shtepia ta thote femija...

----------

